# Can't start block



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Is anyone else seeing this? I'm within an hour of block start time and am not able to start the block.









Everyone at my warehouse seems to be having app issues... Good time for shit to break

Seems like it was only affecting Android users, our wh had to manually start everyone's block


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wow


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

What warehouse are you out of? You didn't say


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Same here in Las Vegas.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

This job is not for everyone. (sarcastic tone). All you have to so is refresh the app. Are people really this dumb. All you have to do is play around with the app. Bunch of entitled people who want to be hand fed. geez


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

cvflexer said:


> This job is not for everyone. (sarcastic tone). All you have to so is refresh the app. Are people really this dumb. All you have to do is play around with the app. Bunch of entitled people who want to be hand fed. geez


What the hell are you going on about? Did you read the original post, did you actually look at the picture? As I said I was within one hour of my block time and had no 'start travel' button. 90% of android users on that specific morning were getting that screen and the other 10% were getting red screens. So what the **** are you ranting about?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> What the hell are you going on about? Did you read the original post, did you actually look at the picture? As I said I was within one hour of my block time and had no 'start travel' button. 90% of android users on that specific morning were getting that screen and the other 10% were getting red screens. So what the &%[email protected]!* are you ranting about?


That happens to me EVERY SINGLE DAY. My fix is to hit the back button until everything closes out then open it up again. My red screen fix is to reinstall the app.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

cvflexer said:


> This job is not for everyone. (sarcastic tone). All you have to so is refresh the app. Are people really this dumb. All you have to do is play around with the app. Bunch of entitled people who want to be hand fed. geez





rozz said:


> That happens to me EVERY SINGLE DAY. My fix is to hit the back button until everything closes out then open it up again. My red screen fix is to reinstall the app.


No this was a different issue. Everyone was trying everything. I tried updating. Restarting. Logging out. One guy ahead of me in line tried re-installing. 4 out of the first 6 people at the WH were having this issue. Mostly people that have been doing this for over a year. So please stop being an A-hole.


----------

